# Medication question



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys

I have a tomini tang that’s recovering from flukes that I have in QT and I’ve been treating with hypo salinity for a week now

He’s looking better than before

But I’ve placed a new blue tang in the same QT who seems to have a mild case of ick

Am I safe to treat with copper in the same water?

I’ve been reading mixed responses on the net and wanted to know from you guys if it’s safe? Or do I need to run carbon for a few days before I run carbon?

Thanks

Homam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,
I'm not an expert but if I would use cupper, I wouldn't do it in hypo salinity. I think the two together is too stressful for the fish. But as I said, I'm not an expert in this.
5 years ago, when I had ick, I put all the fish in a quarantine tank with hypo salinity for 8 weeks, I didn't use copper. It worked for me.
Hope someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Coppersafe can be used in hyposalinity, but if you’re using copper you don’t need to continue the hyposalinity


----------

